# Water or sport drinks, which do you prefer?



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a big fan of water when working out.  I can't really even imagine drinking one of those power drinks, they taste too sweet to me. 

How about you?  Water or a sport drink.  Which sport drink do you prefer?


----------



## Drac (Apr 5, 2006)

It's water for me..The sweetned water drinks are not bad at all either...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 5, 2006)

water or gatoraid for me


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I am a big fan of water when working out. I can't really even imagine drinking one of those power drinks, they taste too sweet to me.
> 
> How about you? Water or a sport drink. Which sport drink do you prefer?


 
I think that some quantity of power drinks such as Gatorade can be good because, unlike plain water, they have some electrolytes and carbs. to keep your energy going. I do not think ENERGY DRINKS, however, you know, the kind full of sugar, caffeine and other stimulants, are good when working out.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Water or a sport drink.


 
Yes.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Yes.



LOL, okay...

Which one is better?  Anyone have a preference and do you believe they hydrate you better.

Check out this article.  It states that water hydrates better then any other liquid before and during exercise.  Sports drinks don't hydrate better but one tends to drink more so it leads to better hydration.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LOL, okay...
> 
> Which one is better? Anyone have a preference and do you believe they hydrate you better.
> 
> Check out this article. It states that water hydrates better then any other liquid before and during exercise. Sports drinks don't hydrate better but one tends to drink more so it leads to better hydration.


 
True, but there are other considerations besides strictly hydrating. Certainly, water is best for, uh, well, adding water to your system. However, you could still tank while well hydrated if your other balances are off.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer water with a slice of citrus fruit because I'm a big fan of electrolytes and it's really important to keep them balanced.

So when I drink a "sports" drink, I like to get Powerade in either liquid form and water it down A LOT, or in powder form and mix it really weak.  It's enough to keep the electrolytes up.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> True, but there are other considerations besides strictly hydrating. Certainly, water is best for, uh, well, adding water to your system. However, you could still tank while well hydrated if your other balances are off.


 
I did that last year at a seminar, it was hot, and though I was constantly hydrating, I completely used up/sweated out my electrolytes.  I had to sit down for the last half hour of the seminar, and by the time I got back to the hotel my feet and hands were going numb, then I puked on the hotel lawn.  Two bottles of gatorade and a power bar later I was good to go.  At the next seminar I just sucked  down the gatorade and never had a problem.

Go with the sports drink, and if the common commercial versions are too sweet, there are versions out there that the marathoners/endurance sport folks use.  These tend to be less sweet, Cytomax is one that my wife likes.

Lamont


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer water if it is just to hydrate, but if I need more than that (electrolytes), I like Powerade.

There was a time after a difficult hike on a caving trip, I got very sick even after drinking water (camelbak).  The powerade would help but at the time, my bottle was out of reach and I went "downhill" fast (electolytes burning out).  I just didn't have the energy to go for the powerade.  I learned my lesson.

- Ceicei


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd go with sports drinks during workouts and a little afterward. Water (room temperature to cool), when I have to re-hydrate myself, otherwise. Sometimes you just want that quick galss of ice water on that hot day!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

Water is definitely important... people that know me think I drink only Mt. Dew and that's just not true. I also drink Arizona brand Green Tea quite a bit too. 
But during my caving trips I have a camelback that's full of water and sip from it freqently especially during one of those killer hikes to/from the cave(s) as Ceicei can attest that they are. 
But like others here I find that replacing the vital salts and electroyltes that become used up during extreme exertion is also important. Thus a balanced mix is a good plan. Lots of water during the exercise period and a gatorade or poweraid type drink during the rest periods to help replace that which the body has lost and then back to water again. 
In cold caves (or cold related sports like skiiing/boarding/ice climbing/etc.) it is vital to drink plenty of water and water only. Water helps thin the blood which allows body heat to travel throughout the ciculartory system faster thus keeping you warmer. 
In warm temprature activities water is needed of course to help replace the fluid loss from sweating which keeps you cool. 
Our bodies are 70% water by weight and volume... hard to believe but it's true. It's important to keep that balanced *all the time.* It also helps keep certian bodily functions soft and pliable for easy err, ejection from the body.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I prefer water with a slice of citrus fruit because I'm a big fan of electrolytes and it's really important to keep them balanced.


 
Great Idea! :asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2006)

water unless i'm under duress (high temp, more intense than usual workout, got the sniffles), then gatorade cut about 50/50 with water.

the ads sound like standard marketing hooey, but boy them electrolytes really help.


has anybody else here tried drinking gatorade when you're sick?  i swear it does me a world of good then, too.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

Powerade, I just like it better.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

The thing I like specifically about Powerade is that it has a lower sodium content than Gatorade and quenches my thirst better when it's clear I'm low on electrolytes.  Gatorade always seemed to make me more thirsty.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

You know if this thread keeps up... we'd better start asking the makers of Gatorade AND Poweraid for suitable compen$ation. :uhyeah:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 6, 2006)

Gatorade cut with water.  Does anyone know of a sports drink that doesn't use high fructose cory syrup?  There have been some studies that show that it makes you retain more fat.  Thinking about cutting anything with it out of my diet.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Gatorade cut with water.  Does anyone know of a sports drink that doesn't use high fructose cory syrup?  There have been some studies that show that it makes you retain more fat.  Thinking about cutting anything with it out of my diet.
> 
> Jeff



That is a good idea, Jeff.  Thanks!  See I bring those sport drinks anywhere near me when I am sweating and the thought alone makes me wanna hurl.  Just something about the sweetness of them that I can't tolerate.

I will have to do some investigating about the fructose stuff.


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> You know if this thread keeps up... we'd better start asking the makers of Gatorade AND Poweraid for suitable compen$ation. :uhyeah:


 
Not a bad idea at that...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Typically, Gator or Power Ade...whichever's on sale.  I always have plain water with me, too, though.  So, both.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Water 90% of the time and gatorade or powerade the other 10%
Terry


----------



## Kensai (Apr 6, 2006)

Water and Powerade. 50-50 mix.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 6, 2006)

Some of you know that I run marathons, triathlons and ultra-marathons-though not lately due to knee surgery last year.  On the subject of hydration, most of us do not drink enough water, and this baseline hydration is what is paramount.  Most people's activites do not merit the use of sport drinks, and this includes (IMHO) most martial artists-though there's no harm in chugging them if one is somewhat active, except for the high-fructose corn syrup.

I *do* use energy drinks and  sport drinks like Gatorade, but I also prepare my own sport drink by adding a little more than a tablespoon of frozen concentrated orange or pineapple juice to a quart of water, with about a little less than 1//4 teaspoon of sea-salt. 

High fructose corn syrup is *evil.*


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 6, 2006)

For regular work outs I find water is enough.  Although I do have to say for tournament days where you may be fighting multiple times over a long period of time and trying to keep warm between matches, a sports drink really does help.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

If the activity is under an hour, water works fine for me. If the activity gets to be more extended, some kind of power drink or gatoraid works well to help with energy and replace nutirents your body is losing.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> water unless i'm under duress (high temp, more intense than usual workout, got the sniffles), then gatorade cut about 50/50 with water.
> 
> the ads sound like standard marketing hooey, but boy them electrolytes really help.
> 
> ...



I have heard others say this as well..somehow I just can't even think of doing it myself.  Perhaps I need to make my own like elder999 does.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 6, 2006)

ok, im now sticking to water and water only after reading the gatorade conspiracy.

WARNING: the article is somewhat rude, so dont read it if you take offence easily.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 6, 2006)

That is just sick!! Funny, but sick!!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> I *do* use energy drinks and  sport drinks like Gatorade, but I also prepare my own sport drink by adding a little more than a tablespoon of frozen concentrated orange or pineapple juice to a quart of water, with about a little less than 1//4 teaspoon of sea-salt.



I do this also - though I prefer to cut the fruit and squeeze it fresh, myself.  Nothing elaborate - just hand-squeeze the fruit into the water, add a pinch of sea salt. That's electrolytes from Mother Earth, and likely the best, fastest delivery you can get.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 6, 2006)

I will have water, please?  Thank you!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I prefer water with a slice of citrus fruit because I'm a big fan of electrolytes and it's really important to keep them balanced.
> 
> So when I drink a "sports" drink, I like to get Powerade in either liquid form and water it down A LOT, or in powder form and mix it really weak. It's enough to keep the electrolytes up.


 
Thanks for that tip I will do this.

Sweet! :asian:


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

For me I prefer the Whey protein isolate shake.  Just a scoop or two in some water and boom done.  Get aminos, glucosomene and vitamins with my water.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 6, 2006)

I drink water before, during and after workouts.  A sports drink on occassion just before and as I start training.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 6, 2006)

Water generally tastes better and quenches better. Other times, when the workout is longer than one hour and is cardio--usually doing back to back class w/black belt class as the second class, I take Shaklee Performance--a mildly sweeter drink with electrolytes and carbs made with fructose.  I survived three-3 hr. black belt tests on Performance, so would recommend it!  TW


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

There are many articles out there, her is one.
http://chemistry.about.com/cs/foodchemistry/a/aa070803a.htm


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Water generally tastes better and quenches better. Other times, when the workout is longer than one hour and is cardio--usually doing back to back class w/black belt class as the second class, I take Shaklee Performance--a mildly sweeter drink with electrolytes and carbs made with fructose. I survived three-3 hr. black belt tests on Performance, so would recommend it! TW


 

Shaklee has some great products!!


----------



## Marginal (Apr 6, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I am a big fan of water when working out. I can't really even imagine drinking one of those power drinks, they taste too sweet to me.
> 
> How about you? Water or a sport drink. Which sport drink do you prefer?


 
Cola.


----------



## donna (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone seen the  research that suggests that chocolate milk is just as good, if not better than many sports type drinks?
http://www.milknewsroom.com/downloads/stager_chocmilk_study.pdf


----------



## elder999 (Apr 6, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Cola.


 
Sodas are evil *twice*.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2006)

donna said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the research that suggests that chocolate milk is just as good, if not better than many sports type drinks?
> http://www.milknewsroom.com/downloads/stager_chocmilk_study.pdf


 
Sounds like a campaign by the dairy farmers of America, it does a body good and all that stuff. And isn't very pleasant if you happen to be lactose intolerant, or for the folks around you....


----------



## Lisa (Apr 7, 2006)

donna said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the  research that suggests that chocolate milk is just as good, if not better than many sports type drinks?
> http://www.milknewsroom.com/downloads/stager_chocmilk_study.pdf



interesting... I just can't see myself grabbing a chocolate milk when thirsty...seems to me it would make me thirstier


----------



## donna (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally I dont think I could get into it myself, But it even made the news here in Australia two nights back, seems they are trying to encourage parents to get their kids into choc milk rather than high sodium, high sugar sports drinks  for their after sports recovery.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 7, 2006)

donna said:
			
		

> Personally I dont think I could get into it myself, But it even made the news here in Australia two nights back, seems they are trying to encourage parents to get their kids into choc milk rather than high sodium, high sugar sports drinks  for their after sports recovery.



Gah!!  A fast, cheap fix is watered down fruit juice.  Sports drinks for their own sake aren't much better, really, full strength than soda except they don't have carbonation.  Meh. chocolate milk.


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 7, 2006)

The best thing you can do to rehydrate yourself after a workout is mix half water with half apple juice, and add a little salt. If you're dehydreated because you are sweating too much, you're loosing things other than water. Consequently, you need something more. But I'm not a fan of the sugar-aids.(although I do like the flavor)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 7, 2006)

After a really tough workout, you know the type, where every inch of your skin feels bruised and every joint in your body feels like it's been dislocated, I follow famed sports nutritionists George Thurogoods advice:  One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

Sorry, couldn't help it, just heard the song.

Jeff


----------



## elder999 (Apr 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> After a really tough workout, you know the type, where every inch of your skin feels bruised and every joint in your body feels like it's been dislocated, I follow famed sports nutritionists George Thurogoods advice: One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it, just heard the song.
> 
> Jeff


 
George'd tell ya that's Johnny Lee Hooker's "advice," originally......


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 7, 2006)

I unsteadily stand corrected!

Jeff


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2006)

It's water for me. I drink it more than anything else. Working out or not. Occasionally I'll drink Gatorade in the summer during work outs, but mainly water.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I am a big fan of water when working out.  I can't really even imagine drinking one of those power drinks, they taste too sweet to me.
> 
> How about you?  Water or a sport drink.  Which sport drink do you prefer?



Water all the way baby!


----------



## Marginal (Apr 8, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Sodas are evil *twice*.


 
Nah. Looking at the ressearch, there's a lot of myth and not a lot of validity to the whole soda is evil claim.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Nah. Looking at the ressearch, there's a lot of myth and not a lot of validity to the whole soda is evil claim.


Really?  Got some links?  I'd be very interested in digging into that.  Thanks!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Nah. Looking at the ressearch, there's a lot of myth and not a lot of validity to the whole soda is evil claim.


 
Caffeine and sugar are an insidious combination that combine to confuse the body's adrenal system. Most sodas contain both. 

Looking at the research, note that the soda that you love so much can hurt you in several ways,as seen  here :



			
				Dr. William Sears said:
			
		

> Provides sugar (food) to harmful bacteria and yeast causing acidity
> in blood which leeches Ca/P out of bone, causing immune reactions in
> gut that inflame gut wall, causing harmful gut material to leak into
> blood, and causing the immune system to become more sensitive and
> ...


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 8, 2006)

I throw in my lot with elder. Carbination can do some wicked things too.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Really? Got some links? I'd be very interested in digging into that. Thanks!


 
I just ran searches on pubmed.com one weekend a while back. I got curious since people kept saying how terrible coke was, but nobody seemed to know much more than "It's bad, terrible, worse than everything" I stopped drinking anything but water prior to doing this, but after several months, I saw no benefits, no health improvements etc. Just a whole lot of unenjoyable fluid. I figured for an extra six months of life (assuming of course that every dire prediction is true) as a decrepit old man (which is ultimately the case regardless), it wasn't worth the trade. 

A lotta the stuff being currently pushed by healthy living life coaches is total bunk. Phosphoric acid? It's in extremely low concentrations. Far too low for the results claimed. At best, drinking orange juice should also be considered a deadly activity in that case. http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/coke.html People being constantly dehydrated due to coke consumption. Nope. Doesn't happen. Didn't find any studies that demonstrated caffine's destructive traits etc. 

What is "harmful gut material"? The study there sounds _really_ medical and scientific...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> What is "harmful gut material"? The study there sounds _really_ medical and scientific...



What are you talking about/referencing?  There's all kinds of harmful gut material, but you have it in quotes ... reference, please?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2006)

Went to a performance enhancing workshop today put on by Sport Manitoba.  Part of the discussion was how to properly hydrate your athletes during training and competition.

The general basis for hydration was:

150 to 200 ml of water which the speaker translated into three large "glugs" of water ever 10 to 15 minutes of moderate to high physical activities.  

We discussed "sugary" sports drinks and although he felt they had their place, unless your workout/competition was going to be stressfull and long (+2 hours) you should continue to hydrate with water and only use sugary glucose drinks these extreme cases.

Figured I would share


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 8, 2006)

Drink water, eat fruit, sweat much.

Repeat.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 8, 2006)

H2O.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What are you talking about/referencing? There's all kinds of harmful gut material, but you have it in quotes ... reference, please?


 
Sorry, got into a tangent. It's in elder999's post.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 9, 2006)

My son has turned me into a Powerade fan.


----------

